# Is it worth it?



## Sammy98 (10 Oct 2013)

Hey guys,

I was thinking of joining the Air Cadets for one year (since that's all that I have time for) and I was wondering if it will give me an advantage against other applicants when I get older and apply for the military? If it gives me an advantage, will it be a major advantage or a minor advantage? Sorry if this has been asked before, I just couldn't really find something like this.


----------



## DAA (10 Oct 2013)

Soldier100 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I was thinking of joining the Air Cadets for one year (since that's all that I have time for) and I was wondering if it will give me an advantage against other applicants when I get older and apply for the military? If it gives me an advantage, will it be a major advantage or a minor advantage? Sorry if this has been asked before, I just couldn't really find something like this.



It sure as heck can't hurt!  While it will probably not be much if any advantage at all, it will at least give you exposure to a mild form of structured discipline within what could be called a "para-military" environment.

Nevertheless, Cadets is a great learning experience and if you have the opportunity, you definitely should take advantage of it!  It's something that not everyone has the opportunity to do.


----------



## GreenMarine (10 Oct 2013)

As a Former Air Cadet Sgt 96-02, I took a lot in that translated into a moderate Advantage during basic and early parts of my career.

I would hope you have friends already in the squadron you'll be joining, as I found that older cadets joining tend to get the different treatment mostly due to the fact that they were training with others younger than themselves. That's assuming your 16-17 years old.

On joining I would ask your officers for a fast track option, let them know that your thinking joining the CF and you really want the nuts and bolts of the training. They may set you up to do some level one training for a few months, and if your progressing move you to level two, and continue that trend over the year.  It also doesn't hurt to request on the job training, but keep in mind your squadron may not do that or they may reserve those spots for Senior non-instructional Cadets.

At least if you know you'll only be there for a year, rank progress wont be a concern of yours, you may make LAC in six months after joining but you wont be caught up in the politics that occur for those that have 4-5 years in cadets.  ( LAC in six months from joining, but took another 3 years to make CPL and 18 months more to reach Sgt.) 


Good luck.


----------



## myself.only (11 Oct 2013)

Coming from the Army Cadet side of things, I can't speak to the transferrable advantages from air cadets. 

However, I definitely encourage you to take the time to talk to the staff at your local Cadet Corps / Squadron.
Your participation as a late joiner will vary considerably from unit to unit in part owing to resource limitations making it hard to tailor training to individual need, and in part the Intent of the CO.  An interview will clarify what's ahead of you.  
Not only will the staff get to know your plans but the interview will give you the chance to demonstrate the sincere interest and maturity they're looking for. 

Also, you should get this rolling sooner than later. Cadets follow the school year schedule Sep - Jun, Summer's optional. My unit's already well into its first recruit serial. So time may be of the essence.


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (23 Jan 2014)

I plan on staying with the Army Cadets for 5 month until I move into the Reserves


----------



## thunderchild (17 Feb 2014)

yes it is worth it, I was an aircadet from 84-90.  I am currently a CI and have been so for longer than I was a cadet by about 2 times.  I'll tell you what I was told when I was a recruit and I tell cadets now, YOU WILL ONLY GET OUT OF IT WHAT YOU PUT INTO IT.  That is true of every thing.


----------

